# msi B450M PRO-VDH MAX -- AMD Ryzen 5 3400G -- NO BIOS UPDATE



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi, 
I would like to know if the motherboard msi *B450M PRO-VDH MAX* is compatible with the apu AMD Ryzen 5 3400G without the need to update the BIOS and what are the differences compared to the msi B450A-PRO MAX.

should I buy this?







						B450M PRO-VDH MAX | Motherboard  | MSI Global
					

Best AMD AM4 B450 Micro ATX motherboard, Turbo M.2, USB 3.2 Gen 2,  MSI PRO




					www.msi.com
				




Thank's
Regards


----------



## EzioAs (Sep 10, 2019)

Should be compatible. Nothing that would indicate otherwise AFAIK.


----------



## Xzibit (Sep 10, 2019)

Mr_Shocker said:


> Hi,
> I would like to know if the motherboard msi *B450M PRO-VDH MAX* is compatible with the apu AMD Ryzen 5 3400G without the need to update the BIOS and what are the differences compared to the msi B450A-PRO MAX.
> 
> should I buy this?
> ...



You could just click "Support", "Compatibility", "CPU" and have your answer(s).


----------



## biffzinker (Sep 10, 2019)

You can also look for AMD Ryzen 3000 Desktop Ready on the box.


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Sep 10, 2019)

Max indicates it has a larger bios rom to support the larger agesa updates that ryzen 3000 cpu require without dropping other functionality from the uefi and in turn will be ryzen 3000 ready out of the box


----------



## Mr_Shocker (Sep 10, 2019)

thank's


----------



## JadierJuan (Sep 23, 2019)

biffzinker said:


> You can also look for AMD Ryzen 3000 Desktop Ready on the box.
> 
> View attachment 131542


I really want to know if this board supports Nvme Storage.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Sep 23, 2019)

JadierJuan said:


> I really want to know if this board supports Nvme Storage.


Why wouldn't it? There is an m.2 slot pictured


----------



## JadierJuan (Sep 23, 2019)

AlienIsGOD said:


> Why wouldn't it? There is an m.2 slot pictured


 The motherboard needs to support Nvme. In the specs of the board it doesn't say nvme. In other boards they specified that nvme are supported. Having a M.2 does not mean you will get the fast speeds if you put it a motherboard that only supports M.2 and not Nvme


----------



## MrPotatoHead (Sep 23, 2019)

M2 is the slot type, If its wired to pcie which it is then you can use any nvme pcie 3.0 ssd and get pcie 3.0 x4 speeds


As quoted by msi, you must have missed it... 


> . Turbo M.2: Running at PCI-E Gen3 x4 maximizes performance for NVMe based SSDs


----------



## JadierJuan (Sep 23, 2019)

MrPotatoHead said:


> M2 is the slot type, If its wired to pcie which it is then you can use any nvme pcie 3.0 ssd and get pcie 3.0 x4 speeds
> 
> 
> As quoted by msi, you must have missed it...


I know my way around computers. Just that i did not see that. Thanks for pointing it.


----------



## Deleted member 67555 (Sep 23, 2019)

JadierJuan said:


> I know my way around computers. Just that i did not see that. Thanks for pointing it.


It's also very understandable even with people that know their way around computers.
Not that long ago someone lost a SATA port and asked for help on here and as it turned out he had a SATA M.2 but the model he bought was listed as NVME everywhere and alas it ended up being a revision which was only discovered after a BIOS upgrade a fresh w10 install...etc etc.
it's relatively new still and since the socket is both SATA and NVM-Express it makes your question quite reasonable.


----------



## Space Lynx (Sep 23, 2019)

I'm considering this mobo too.  especially since oc'ing ryzen is basically dead in the water, don't really care about the top part being cooled.


----------



## JadierJuan (Sep 23, 2019)

lynx29 said:


> I'm considering this mobo too.  especially since oc'ing ryzen is basically dead in the water, don't really care about the top part being cooled.


Im pretty sure a light oc is posible. Im making a R5 2600, Rx 570 8Gb, 120GIG nvme. This mobo. 1tb hdd. And 16 gb 3200 ram. 500 watt psu. I want a bigger psu but well. All for 530. With a nice case.


----------

